# Where are all the covers??



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

So here I am, with my Kindle Klassic, ready to hand her on to a friend and get a Touch.

So I went looking at covers and (1) my fave, bobarra, is no longer making Kindle covers!  and (2) M-Edge doesn't seem to have any of their fake leather covers for the Touch.

What the heck?? Are there other non-leather options out there? I want one that opens and closes (NOT a sleeve), with a magnetic closure that also locks it OPEN. My bobarra Austen cover was perfect but they aren't making them anymore.

Suggestions?? Help!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It's still *really* early in the product lifecycle; the Touch has been out what, a month? It took a lot longer than that for the best K2 covers to arrive, and same thing happens every year with iPhones and iPads. Find a not too expensive cover you can at least live with, and wait another month or so. Things will start coming to market soon. (Also, pester M-Edge. They do listen to customer requests.)

Also--search "kindle touch case" & "kindle touch cover" on Amazon, but make sure you select All Departments, not just Kindle Accessories or whatever Amazon's default selects. You may have to comb through a LOT of listings for stuff that doesn't fit your requirements, but you'll see things in there that you won't see in the three pages of seemingly "preferred" choices Amazon provides with the default search. That's how I found my particular sleeve, a very inexpensive, perfectly fitted, hard foam case/sleeve that is absolutely nowhere to be found...until you dig ten or more pages into that search. It's almost precisely what I wanted and it was under $10 with Prime shipping.

Check ebay as well, lots of faux leather options there.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

There really aren't any cheap ones out there and I can't live w/out a cover.  Darnit.  Maybe I'll have to wait to buy the Kindle--I don't want something I can't use.  

There are several of the JavoEdge ones I really like, but they don't have the Touch ones. I wonder how long that will take?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Just an FYI, none of the M-Edge covers are real leather. They are microfiber leather = fake leather.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the Belkin cover for my Touch, ordered it the same time I ordered my Touch because I knew I wouldn't want to use it without a cover.  Also got it because it comes in purple!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I got the Belkin cover for my Touch, ordered it the same time I ordered my Touch because I knew I wouldn't want to use it without a cover. Also got it because it comes in purple!!


Which one is that? Is it non-leather?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Just an FYI, none of the M-Edge covers are real leather. They are microfiber leather = fake leather.


Right--but they haven't made any for the Touch! They have them; for the Fire, but not the touch. What's up with THAT?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone know if this one is leather?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005HSG3JC/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

The description says it's made of nylon, but zooming in on it, it sure looks like leather. Maybe it's synthetic leather, but in that case why does the description say nylon (which is not normally what synthetic leather is made from). 

It's a boring color but all the other colors take 1-3 months to ship! I think some companies need to catch up here!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Right--but they haven't made any for the Touch! They have them; for the Fire, but not the touch. What's up with THAT?


Sure they do! They have them on their website and they are available.
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-executive.psp?device=kindletouch1
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-bennett.psp?device=kindletouch1
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-go.psp?device=kindletouch1


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Sure they do! They have them on their website and they are available.
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-executive.psp?device=kindletouch1
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-bennett.psp?device=kindletouch1
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-go.psp?device=kindletouch1


Oh! Why aren't they on Amazon, LOL I hate to have to order from 2 different places--why would Amazon not be selilng the, I wonder? I searched the Kindle store under "cover touch" and they didn't come up.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think there's a coupon code out there for the M-Edge website.  Let me see if I can find the info.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Here it is.. 20% off: http://app.medgestore.com/promos/paystoshare/

They want you to share on Twitter or Facebook a small blurb about them. If you don't have either account, you could create a Twitter account really quick (and free). After you've tweeted, you can close the account.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Great -- Thanks!

So even though they say "leather" they're really NOT?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Great -- Thanks!
> 
> So even though they say "leather" they're really NOT?


Correct! The "microfiber" means it isn't real.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone have this one? How is the strap to deal with? I'm used to a magnetic closure--it's fast and easy. It this a PITA to "latch" each time? I kinda like the tweedy look but am worried it might be tedious to open/close.

M-Edge Holmes cover: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-holmes.psp


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Does anyone have this one? How is the strap to deal with? I'm used to a magnetic closure--it's fast and easy. It this a PITA to "latch" each time? I kinda like the tweedy look but am worried it might be tedious to open/close.
> 
> M-Edge Holmes cover: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-holmes.psp


I don't have that exact cover, but I've had previous covers with a similar strap, and they only take a second or two to open/close. Plus provides a nice "opening my book" or "putting my book away" moment when using the Kindle.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK -- but do they stay open nicely? I.e., I'm use to opening my cover and folding it back around the back so I'm one-handed.  Do covers w this kind of closure stay put?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Oh! Why aren't they on Amazon, LOL I hate to have to order from 2 different places--why would Amazon not be selilng the, I wonder? I searched the Kindle store under "cover touch" and they didn't come up.


Seems like the Amazon M-edge relationship has gone a little sour: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203391104577125000743279834.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> OK -- but do they stay open nicely? I.e., I'm use to opening my cover and folding it back around the back so I'm one-handed. Do covers w this kind of closure stay put?


If you have a Staples near you, I saw this model the day before Christmas, along with other MEdge and Belkin covers. Might be worth taking a look.


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for these options.

What do you all think of the leather model from Amazon for $39?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SD22PQ/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk

Seems like a lot, but maybe worth it if it's really light and comfy.

(I plan to use mine around the city (Manhattan) a lot, riding on the subway, and also on plane trips. Lightweight is key for me. And of course comfy. (Otherwise, I'll return to paper. Just got my first kindle, a Touch.)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the Touch and the new cover design, in my opinion, is fab-oo-lus.  There is very little weight or bulk added to it.  My only complaint is that there is not an elastic band (like on the K3 cover) to keep it closed.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Funny -  I just got my Roo for my Kindle Fireand while - I like it better than the Poetic - at least the slots hold it up -  it reeks (PVC or dye?), and the inside is felt which irritates my skin.    I was just asking myself when they will have some real leather Kindle Fire covers that can be propped up (other than Oberons.. I want more than a bungy..).  May look into the M-Edge Incline next.

Later: Just found the M-edge Incline on Best Buy for $10 off..  it is backordered so will take awhile but the shipping is free too.  So - back goes cover #3..    Optimistic about M-edge since I have many other of their products.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I went with the Marware Jurni. At $30 it was a little pricy for a cover (especially when I paid something like $5 for my fake leather K3 snap case), but it's really nice and I like the design/style.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Seems like the Amazon M-edge relationship has gone a little sour: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203391104577125000743279834.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


Huh! Well that explains a lot. That's a shame since - in my opinion - Amazon has replaced them with lesser quality vendors.


----------



## nunzia56 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a heck of a time also looking for a cover made for the Touch..wish I'd seen that pretty gray one! It seemed like all the ones I liked weren't for the Touch. I finally stumbled across Tuff Luv Natural Hemp cases at Amazon and ordered one..it comes from England so we'll see how long it takes to get here. I'm new here and don't know how to post pictures..sorry. Anyway, one of the selling points for me was that it stated the cover could be turned to the back for easier holding.
They have some really interesting styles, so just look up Tuff Luv on Amazon (they also go by Eco-something in England)


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

pawsplus said:


> Does anyone have this one? How is the strap to deal with? I'm used to a magnetic closure--it's fast and easy. It this a PITA to "latch" each time? I kinda like the tweedy look but am worried it might be tedious to open/close.
> 
> M-Edge Holmes cover: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-holmes.psp


I would "Stay Away" from a magnetic closure. Magnectics tend to harm monitor screens!


----------



## jconc1941 (Nov 20, 2011)

i found tons of great covers on amazon!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have used covers with magnetic closures on all of my Kindles, my Sony and my Nooks and the magnets have not harmed the e-ink screens.  I also have an Incline Jacket on my Fire and it uses magnets.  No problems there either.


----------

